

First non packaging grocery store opens in Berlin - flowerpot
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/eroeffnung-verpackungsfreier-supermarkt-verpackungsfrei-einkaufen-in-kreuzberg,10809148,28399866.html

======
flowerpot
Since the article is in german, here another article by the huffington post.
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/15/zero-waste-
grocery-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/15/zero-waste-grocery-
store_n_5585856.html?&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000048)

~~~
dang
Please don't post non-English-language stories to HN. Of course we know that
there is a wealth of content in other languages, but HN is an English-language
site.

Why don't you post the other url as its own thread? It's a good story.
Actually, you should post [http://www.mnn.com/money/sustainable-business-
practices/blog...](http://www.mnn.com/money/sustainable-business-
practices/blogs/is-a-zero-waste-grocery-store-possible) since the HuffPo page
is copied from that one.

